# Photo Journal: Puppies



## maxpayne_lhp

One unique thing you can find in Vietnam: Petshops can be anywhere, from a well-rented building to a poor place. Though, the difference is at the so-called petshops on the pavement  It's quite funny when you can see people sell some fish packed in little bags (Usually bettas or goldfish, sometime even cichlids) or some dogs or cats or even exotic animals (eagles, exotic mammals...) They can do that on a mobile (on a bicycle) or immobile style. 

Today, I ran into dogs...in an immobile so-called petshops.  Took my tripod out and recorded some photos for you guys 
_Note: Click to enlarge 

_ 

Gold little guy 



Another pic of him.



Nap time (Ohh so cuteee)



As I call them (Aren't the cute? )



Lil wolf 

Hope you enjoy that (Though you may see cuter dogs with better photographers lol)


----------



## mlefev

Oh my goodness. I want a dog soo bad. The apartment owner won't let us have them though. I'm lucky that he let me have my aquarium. Great photos!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Don't you often find a sense of cruelty being in Vietnam?


----------



## amelia

Is that "little wolf" really a little wolf? I've always wanted a dog that's part wolf, but I don't know about keeping a full blooded one.. Sounds a bit risky.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> Don't you often find a sense of cruelty being in Vietnam?


YES I DO! THEY EAT DOGS HERE! Sorry for shouting but some of them are really cruel... In you're there criticizing about Wal Mart, I'd be here stay shut BUT I HAVE MANY THINGS TO SAY! lol shouting again... well and alot more stupid things about the pet clubs and stuff...
It's gonna be an exciting next year! 


> Is that "little wolf" really a little wolf? I've always wanted a dog that's part wolf, but I don't know about keeping a full blooded one.. Sounds a bit risky.


Not sure... don't really know much about dogs


----------



## shev

hmmm, I cant say I'd get a wolf, or am for them being comercially available. they are wild animals, even if you get them as a pup you cant train the instinct out of them. If I were to get one I'd have a couple acres of land for them to live on, and not keep them with cats .

and I'm pretty sure thats not a wolf at the bottom. very cute pics though.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

In Ohio theres this auction where you can get anythign under the sun. IDK whats its called tho, I was interested in getting an Emu lol. But you can get Wolfs, Bears, Emus, Ostriches, Rheas...alot more but i cant remember.


----------



## amelia

It's ridiculous that one could acquire such high maintanance animals like that at an auction. Bears are not pets, no matter how many people say they've got their's tamed... Wolfs.. Well, I've seen plenty of half-wolves that were great pets and got along good with other animals, but for the sake of my pets I would never get a full wolf. They still have the instincts to hunt and kill. Emus actually make pretty good pets as long as you have lots of room for them to run.. A guy in town used to have two that I'd go play with.. Not sure about ostriches.. I think even if you tamed them they'd be a bit.. jabby..


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Well, some household dogs howl at night too... that and the relationship of packing and human companion came from the ancestor: the wolves. So I think wolves and so-called half-wolves can be kept as pets... not sure about the first.
They keep bears here to take the hmmm what the stang is that? Some fluid inside the bear that (due to Oritational belief) can cure such illness. That's quite cruel... that fluid is regularly taken out and the bear may feel pain and god that fluid plays a role in the bear digestive system! But still keeping bear is legal...


----------



## shev

I know theres an author here that owns a bear. you need a permit.



> that and the relationship of packing and human companion came from the ancestor: the wolves. So I think wolves and so-called half-wolves can be kept as pets... not sure about the first.


All dogs are the same species, the different breeds are all derived from the same looking animal. but dogs are domesticated, thy have been bred and artificially selected and a lot of their natural instincts have been bred out of them, and some enhanced. but wolves are not, they are wild animals regardless of what age you get them. even half wolves would be a challenge. bears and wild large cats are not good pets at all. even if you think theyre tame, one day theyre just gonna pounce on your face. oh and bears and dogs HATE eachother. I remember a while ago somebody had an eagle in a cage in their house. huge fines, and I think even jail time. vietnam and many of the surrounding countries need more strict laws on things like this.

there was an emu/ostrich farm a couple miles away from me. I dont know what happened to it though.

oh and I think what you are referring to maxpayne is the fluid in grizzly bear gal bladders. many countries still do eat dogs, but usually they are st bernards, and are beaten before killed since they think the adrenaline produced makes the meat sweeter.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I think you could keep a bear as a pet. But then again i think "pet" woudl take on a different meaning. Its not like it would live inside, and i mean you would be raising it nicer then it normally would but you would always be taking that chance. I personally have no problem with people keeping wild animals as pets as long as they have it in an environment suitable for it. www.sybilsden.com they make me belive it even more. They are really nice people to lol ^-^


----------



## shev

I dont think it should be illegal, i just think it should require many permits, and there should be many regulations and have people actually check how qualified you are. Ive risen my share of wild animals. mostly birds that fell out of a nest. but it happens very often, somone keeps a wild animal and sooner or later they get too comfortable with it and it kills someone, bears, tigers, lions, mt lions, even raindeer. when young they may raise the animal and let it roughhouse with them, then when its older it tries to roughhouse and kills you or a kid. Also many people that want them dont understand or can provide for their needs. thats why I think it should be hard to get the permits to keep them. racoons are the devil regardless of how young you get them, along with monkeys, after a certain age when they become adults and are not the friendly cute animal when they got them, they get mean. especially in the breeding season. My parents had a fox who's parents were shot, it would try and play but his teeth were very very sharp.



> and i mean you would be raising it nicer then it normally would


no, more often than not wild animals are much much better off left alone. many people here will find a lone deer fawn and think it was abandoned. but deer parents will leave their siblings in the underbrush to not pull attention away from where they are.

Wild black bears become accustomed to humans very easily. if tourists and other people feed the bears they become very daring and will approach people, and become a problem. also many people that feed bears cant recognise if they are black or grizzly bears. being black or brown doesnt help
















both are black bears, even though one is brown. there have been quite a few people get hurt by bears.

Having a bear is not like having a dog, you dont let it in and snuggle. Up here there were 2 bears that went around our house, but something happened to the mother bear and the cub was left alone. It became very scrawny and I had to feed it. I never ever let it see me when I left food out. (bears eat a LOT) I put apples in trees, and planted apple pear and plum trees all over the forest. Even left over pancakes. when a bear mom takes its cub around in its territory, thats where the cub learns to go too. so when people call animal control and have the bears removed they just venture on back where they get called again and get strike 2. then I think the 3rd is when they kill it.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

You dont understand what Im trying to say. "Bears are not dogs" DUH. You trying ot protray the side that if you raise a wild a bear...it will kill you. We ARE NOT talking about wild animal were talking about raised animals. At these aution some idiot took these cubs or something. It knows no better, if you were to 'let it go' it will die. jeeez idk im sick of trying ot explain myself..........screw this......um, and was necessary to post pictures of a brown and black bear. I think everyone knows what colors look like.


----------



## shev

> We ARE NOT talking about wild animal were talking about raised animals.


All im saying is that bears are not domestic animals, regardless of what age you get them. even if you get them as young cubs, they still have their natural instincts. same with wolv es and wild cats. and just any 'ol shmuck shouldnt be able to get one.

"and was necessary to post pictures of a brown and black bear. I think everyone knows what colors look like."

lol, true. I was just saying black bears can be brown, and brown bears can be black. both of the bears are black bears.


----------



## Guest

it really amazes me how max's photo journal of puppies became a big argument about raising wild animals.


----------



## shev

Wasnt really an argument at all. but it did get off topic.


----------



## sonofbreeder

my aunt has a half wolf she has to watch the dog because if it shows any sign of bein aggresive towards any1 of my lil cuzzes she has to get ride of the dog shes half wolf half husky beautiful dog but shes nice and i mean really nice


----------



## shev

sonofbreeder said:


> my aunt has a half wolf she has to watch the dog because if it shows any sign of bein aggresive towards any1 of my lil cuzzes she has to get ride of the dog shes half wolf half husky beautiful dog but shes nice and i mean really nice


hmm, I came across this site
http://www.leerburg.com/wolfcross.htm

to its family it becomes very protective.

edit: oh and heres another site http://www.taosanctuaries.org/wildlife/taosflyerwolf.pdf#search='wolves%20should%20not%20be%20kept%20as%20pets'
they shouldnt be comercially available.


----------



## sisofafishlover

Oh my gosh! I can't believe they eat dogs in Vietnam! That is soo sad! The puppies are sooo cute though. We just sold off our Boston Terrier puppies, and your making me miss them


----------



## fish_doc

They eat them here in the US too. There were reports of some of the dog tracks selling off dogs to foreiners repeatedly. Once news broke everyone got upset. I guess its a toss up. Sell them as food or keep them in small cramped cages their whole life. Although I dont know how much meat there can be on a greyhound.


----------



## Shaggy

You want to talk about puppies. Here are my goldenretreivers puppies 2 1/2 years ago. Man I miss them being small.


----------



## sisofafishlover

Oh! They are adorable! I can't believe anyone would eat a dog! I have heard about weird people sacraficing animals, but thats about all....


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> oh and I think what you are referring to maxpayne is the fluid in grizzly bear gal bladders. many countries still do eat dogs, but usually they are st bernards, and are beaten before killed since they think the adrenaline produced makes the meat sweeter.


Thanks Shev... I finally get what it is...
About dogs... Ouch! They eat all kinds of dogs here (Sorry if this offends some of you) from a German Shepherd, a doberman to any hi-bred (Which dominate the the dog population here) they don't really concern about Adrénaline... Sometimes they eat the dog after it dies, sometime when it's still living...


> ya it did. but i agree: permits. not every peace lovin hippy should get a bear and call it "brother" lol but wolves you can actually train and keep as pets. trust me I know people who keep wolves and I have seen so many documentaries. but i see where you're comin from, i think wolves shouldn't be kept as pets or bears or wild cats because the risk is too high...now emus....those are just too fun. but I do understand what ATG is tryin to say too


What about a Siberian Husky? It has a wolf-like appeareance... a good working dogs for ppl in cold climate.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Oh I forgot... Shaggy, your dogs are so lovely! When will your board on other pets be established?


----------



## PatronusBestia

The puppies in the pictures look nice and clean. Very pleasant surprise! 
But I still don't like dogs kept in such small pens or cages like it is also custom in the USA.
In Germany this kind of keeping of dogs or cats was outlawed a long time ago, because it is cruel to the animals. Then I came to the states and it was like a slap in the face!!!
Just imagine yourself in a space that small, that you can barely turn around in. Being barefoot on a wiregrid floor. No matter how short or long you have to be in there, it's just inhumane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> But I still don't like dogs kept in such small pens or cages like it is also custom in the USA.


Oh well... I know nobody likes it. This is temporary... once somebody buys a pup... he'll be happier. At least I think they'll be.


----------



## Lydia

wow your puppies are adorable, shaggy!


----------



## Chazwick

Street shops are cruel. They get their dogs usually from people who breed fighting dogs, etc.. who have puppies. They use the ones they can't sell as fighting dogs/eat them/just kill them. It's disgusting.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> Street shops are cruel. They get their dogs usually from people who breed fighting dogs, etc.. who have puppies. They use the ones they can't sell as fighting dogs/eat them/just kill them. It's disgusting.


Oh well... let me tell you. There's only 1 good dog dealer in VN. The others usually don't keep the parental records, breed's features... so most of Vietnamese dogs on the streets now are hi-bred. It's surely better in the US.


----------



## fish_doc

Some dogs love their cages. If you train them right it becomes a safe place for them, Like a place of security. 

When we tell our dog to "get in your house" he runs full speed to his crate. Sometimes he will even go in there when we are in the other room watching tv.


----------

